# AVET Reels penny for your thoughts



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I have been looking for a new overhead for a month or two now and after initially thinking of a torium or saltist the realisation that buying at the bottom end of a pricey brand might not be too wise considering the life they will have on a kayak and off the rocks, so I am now looking at an AVET, does anyone have any experience with these reels the blurb sounds good (dont they all) ultra low maintainance powerful and smooth drag. They look the goods but I would like to hear from someone who uses them under tough conditions.


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

I am just buying an alvey... I know it's not an overhead but it will work well and take lots and lots and lots of abuse


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Never owned one, but have oogled over them before. If I was in the market for a jigging reel I think they would be my first preference. 
Here's there site.









BTW there was a guy on E-bay selling a few at a reasonable price. I could see if I could find the dealers name if your interested?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Have a look at http://www.tackletour.com/articlereelma ... vetsx.html Alan knows his reels


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't know much about them, but a few guys at

http://www.sydneyangler.com.au/forum/index.php

have them and are very happy. The guy Peril posted also posts some stufff at SA.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I have an Avet LX. It's single speed and holds about 300m of 30lb braid with a top of 150 mono. I have not used it a lot but it seems very solid. It lacks a little of the smoothness of my Diawa Saltist however is smaller and lighter. Matches well with a 200 T Curve. The drag is great and it's described as a use and wash reel. Comes with retrieve speed options. Mine is 4.6 I think. I have not pulled it down but looks easy. I think that it's important to get the latest handle model as it feels much nicer. I would buy another.
I brought mine from Charkbait in USA. They claim to be the biggest distributor of Avet in USA. Cost is 249 usa I think incl spooling of choice. Freight 38 but you can buy other stuff and the freight price alters very little. Try the Izorline spectra and co polymer lines-they are great. Delivery 5 days. I buy alot of gear from these people who have proven to be very reliable and honest.
Anything else I have missed please call.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I made some enquires myself as I have heard some great reports about these reels. The smaller overhead is $399 and the larger o/h is $499, but can vary where you buy them from. They are anodized aluminium making them a great saltwater reel, now being stamped Black magic BMX but made by alvet.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Well I have ordered the reel a JX and it should arrive in the next week or two I got it for $309 it holds 300yds of 30lb so I would hope to get around 450m of low diameter 20lb, I ahvent decide which rod to team it up with yet but once the reel arrives I will start looking and see how it feels on various rods thanks for all the input.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I know that you already made the purchase, but I thought that I would add a comment. I've heard both positive and negative opinions on Avet reels from kayak fishermen. They are very nice reels, but you need to take care of them. They don't seem to handle the abuse of saltwater kayak fishing as well as other reels. I don't have any AVETs, but I have heard this from people that I have talked to at the launch and have seen a number of posts on our local forums. I think that any reel can be used for saltwater kayak fishing as long as you take proper care of it. It just depends on how much time you want to devote to reel maintenance. Daiwa Sealine and Saltist reels are local favorites. They handle the abuse well and have great drags. I've been using Shimano Toriums for the last year and have been very happy with their performance. They are similar to the Trinidad, but are a third of the price. I can't really justify the extra expense of a solid alloy reel for fishing from a kayak. You are never going to apply enough pressure on a fish that you would need the extra strength of an alloy reel. I've heard plenty of horror stories about composite TLDs coming apart under heavy load, but never from a kayak fisherman. Composite body reels also have fewer corrosion problems.

Bloody Decks forum devoted to Avet reels:http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/avet-reels-support-sugguestions/
Daiwa Sealine comments: http://forum.kayak4fish.com/viewtopic.php?t=8222


----------

